# Adorini Humidor Habana - Deluxe ???



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone deal or let alone hear of this brand of humidor before? that is the Adorini brand...


----------



## Custom56 (Jan 5, 2010)

Adorini is a big brand in Europe. 

From what i hear they make very decent quality humidors. Some of my friends have those and are really happy about the way they look (lacquer finish on those things is beautiful, I must say) and they keep humidity fairly well.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Per price point, Adorini is about as nice a humidor as you are likely to find.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I've seen that humidor and I really really like it. Its like a hybrid, dekstop cabinet type humidor. Really neat.


----------



## Custom56 (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah, the only drawback is that it costs about 700-800$. 

I've spent 600 on a climate controlled winefridge with beads, sensors and fans etc., otherwise i would have bought the adorini.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

expensive, yes - but it's the only humidor I owned that has kept a rock-steady humidity all-year-round .. they are quite nice to look at, and great build quality .. I say go for it!


----------



## Custom56 (Jan 5, 2010)

I agree.

I have a few friends who have some adorini's, they all look gorgeous, the finish on those things is beautiful and they really are great sealing and well made humidors.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

bogner said:


> expensive, yes - but it's the only humidor I owned that has kept a rock-steady humidity all-year-round .. they are quite nice to look at, and great build quality .. I say go for it!


+1 on that comment, I have the Genova Deluxe and I love it.
It's been rock steady from day 1 of use!!


----------



## Kruha (Jan 13, 2010)

now does anyone know a good source to get these humidors? most ive seen online have been from europe...


----------



## nutman (Jan 2, 2010)

I found several US and non-US sources with a quick Google search (~$550), but have never heard of any of the companies (don't know if reputable or not). That's some serious coin for what looks like a pretty poor storage system. For that price I'd want more trays and shelves.


----------

